# Digest Authentifizierung



## Baba (26. Aug 2004)

Hi Foren-User,

ich möchte/ muss mich bei einem Proxy bzw. bei einem Web-Server authentifizieren.  Der Server unterstützt die Digest Authentifizierung.
Jetzt kommt die große Frage:  :?: 
Wie muss ich die Authentifizierung mit Java angehen, welche Klassen muss ich aus Java benutzen usw...
Am besten wär eine erklärtes Quellcode Example  :roll: 
Noch einbischen zu meiner aktuellen Programmiersituation, ich habe eine Verbindung zum Proxy hergestellt und bekomme von ihm die Fehler Meldung 407 Proxy Authentication Required zurück. Dies bedeutet, das ich mich ihm gegenüber (dem Proxy) authentifizieren muss. Wie mache ich das mit der Digest Authentifzierung ?? und wie sieht das in Java aus ?? :?: 

Vielen Dank im Vorraus an die Foren-User

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Baba


----------



## thE_29 (27. Aug 2004)

naja, eigentlich musst du wissen wie eine digest authentifizierung geht, jenachdem musst du halt dann daten hinschicken, entweder mit datagramsocket oder mit url/httpconnection würd ich mal denken


----------



## meez (27. Aug 2004)

http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/httpclient/


----------

